# PSP-4000 Will be a Complete Aesthetic Overhaul



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2009)

*i41.tinypic.com/153p5oo.jpg


Sony's rumored PSP-4000 will apparently include a sliding front screen (similar to the non-Sony concept art pictured below) and boast a "complete aesthetic overhaul" based on existing PSP technology. 

According to a "highly trusted source," the revamped handheld is set to be unveiled at GDC or E3 this year, though companies are keeping mum on any further details.

Additionally, the source also backs up Eurogamer's *www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=343940 of a 2009 release date for the platform, so we can expect to be getting our hands on the swanky new portable device at some point this year. 

To quote: VG247 has learned that PSP-4000 does have a sliding front-screen, with a highly-trusted source confirming fresh details on the unannounced machine this morning.

PSP-4000 is not PSP2, but rather a "complete aesthetic overhaul" based on existing PSP tech.

Much is now known by some parties of the console, which will be announced at either GDC or E3 this year, but cards are currently being clutched very tightly to chests.

The revamp does have a sliding front-screen, and we're assured the design being currently touted isn't a million miles away from this now-infamous image.



loooooookkkkkss spectacular... !!!!!



source : *www.ps3news.com/forums/psp-news/rumor-psp-4000-will-complete-aesthetic-overhaul-104714.html


----------



## Coool (Feb 24, 2009)

Design looks awesome.........but, I don't think it will be comfortable for playing games...


----------



## utsav (Feb 24, 2009)

Will be Awesome for movies and music but not comfortable for gaming.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

damn awesome.. i think that i should start saving money from now on..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

Will surely by this one! PSP-3000 is pieca sh1t!


----------



## max_demon (Feb 24, 2009)

Sony Must Look Forward to PSP2 .. Backward compability is not what we want , sony could add 2 Analogue sticks and bigger screen . and most probebly a touchscreen as typing on current keyboard is pain in xD . and maybe a inbuilt HDD/SSD should be a storage option .like Classic iPod

Apple like Design is much aPpericiated


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2009)

Damn. It's looks great but being a Portable player, it's not at all portable. And hope Sony would learn from it's mistakes.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 24, 2009)

The first time I'm ever actually craving to have a handheld gaming device, WOW is the word.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 24, 2009)

The picture above is just a concept, that too not from sony but some PSP fan. The image has been floting since last year. Definitely psp is not gonna look like it .

More  PSP concepts :

*www.slipperybrick.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/sony-psp-2-concept.jpg

*www.crunchgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/three_psp2.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 24, 2009)

The last pic sucks^


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

^
Gals would like it


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 24, 2009)

It becomes a micro computr instead of a gaming device in the last pic.!1!!


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

QWERTY in PSP......lol


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2009)

BUt the last one is what i think is more realistic and feasible.


----------



## fabler (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah its look awesome.. but I don't think so it would be comfortable with games playing..


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Feb 25, 2009)

The design is Kewl.. Screen looks pretty big


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2009)

unless its hackable, its not worth, if you ask me the only thing which made PSP worth was the CFW and the abillity to play almost all platform games and use it for some cool applications as well. Recently one of my cousin wanted to buy PSP and a quick survey gave a surprising result at some places, just because of PSP 3000 not hackable (yet) and the original FAT PSP not available anywhere, FAT one was selling at a greater price than 3000 (kind of in Black).....lol......poor chap had to buy 3000 and probably would pray that 3000 soon is hackable and becomes as customised as fat psp........
I still believe FAT PSP was the best one.


----------



## fabler (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah.. I also wanted to buy a PSP. But unfortunately PSP-3000 is not hackable and PSP-2000 was not available. So finally I change my mind to not to buy PSP-3000.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 25, 2009)

wow,Looks Cool


----------



## x3060 (Feb 26, 2009)

only concept models , so we will have to wait for leaked ones to be sure of.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 28, 2009)

Whoa.. why does the PSP see so much overhauls whereas PS2/3 had such a long running time.. I mean PSP is unbetable when it comes to mobile gaming, so why all the fuss?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ afaik, Nintendo DS's sales are higher than that of PSP's.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ Yes cuz it's games are cheaper, although PSP's quality level is diff.


----------

